# s'imposer à l'esprit



## studentessa92

Bonjour, tout le monde   Qualcuno di voi conosce il significato esatto di quest'espressione? Dovrei tradurla in italiano ma ho alcuni dubbi. La frase è: _Toute à l'heure sa mère s'est imposée à son esprit. Voici que maintenant c'est à son père qu'il pense_. Io ho provato a tradurla così: _In quel momento sua madre si è imposta nella sua mente. Ecco che adesso è a suo padre che pensa_. 
.... Ma non ne sono del tutto convinta! Qualcuno ha da propormi qualcos'altro? Merci d'avance


----------



## mylla

Mi "viene in mente" questo: _Poco fa gli/le era venuta in mente sua madre._


----------



## studentessa92

Ciao Mylla. Detta così la frase ha molto più senso  non ci avevo pensato! Merci


----------



## fugace

mylla said:


> Mi "viene in mente" questo: _Poco fa gli/le era venuta in mente sua madre._


Il senso è più forte, c'è un'idea di "forza". Come se il personnagio non potesse essere il padrone del proprio spirito. Non decide quando vada via l'immagine di sua madre.


----------



## bearded

Io suggerirei:
Poco fa era sua madre a dominare la sua mente, mentre ora il suo pensiero è rivolto al padre.


----------



## studentessa92

Fugace sono d'accordo con te. Il senso di forza è dato dal verbo "imposer". La proposta di bearded man mi sembra molto valida


----------

